# diamond jig help



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

I'm going to make some diamond jigs.

What do I need to add to the lead to make then shiny?

Where can I get this?

Thanks
Damifinowfish


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, bud, in a word, you can't. Chrome diamond jigs are cast, then chrome plated. I guess you could take it to a shop that does the chrome plating and have them plate it, but that would be more expensive than just buying them. Another option is to paint it or put reflective tape on them. :redface:


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

thanks

It looks like I need to learn to paint

Danifinow fish


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If you're going to paint, I've found that for jigheads, dipping works just as good as airbrushing. Depending on how big your diamond jig is, you may try dipping them in paint. Another option might be once they're brand new and shiny, clear coating them so the lead doesn't oxidize and turn dark grey.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

paint'em and get some reflective tape...

could sprinkle some glitter on them while the paint's still wet...


----------

